# MMAF GFX Grand Prix 2010 - Round 2



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello competitors!

This is the official *second round* of the MMAF GFX Grand Prix - 2010.

After I get everyone's entries, I will make a seperate voting thread for both of the 2 competitions, where people can vote for the winners. Voting will last for *24 hours*, then the voting will be finished. Once both the winners are picked, I will create a new thread just like this one, but for the third, and final round.

---------------------------------

*Rules:*

The second round's rules are:

Type: *Photo Manipulaton - Before and After*

*Note:* For those that don't know what this is exactly, you take 1 photo, and then manipulate it however you wish, but you must use that photo as your base, it's not a sig, you must manipulate that photo and that photo alone. You can add whatever you want to it to make it look different, but you must use that base photo. You must send me both the before and after pictures.

A few examples:

























Theme: *Free For All* (any pic you want to use)
Size: *700 X 500 MAX*
Due Date: *07/06/2010*

If you do not get your entry in within the time limit, you will be disqualified, and if the person you are paried against turns in their work, they will automatically advance into the next round. If someone pulls out of the contest, then the person they are paired against will automatically move into the next round.

You must send me your entries via *PM*, and only *PM*.

--------------------------------

*GRID*










--------------------------------

Good luck!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome. 3 days is the perfect amount of time. Good luck all, very excited


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It'll be fun, for sure.

Everyone will bring their A game.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Excited for this one!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Liking this idea. Never done any proper Photo Manipulation, so it should be fun playing around with it. I've got an idea, and have been working on it this afternoon. It's not far off being finished, and if I get it looking how I want it should be awesome. Looking forward to seeing what the rest of you guys come up with.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

good luck everyone.



wish i could have done this one hahaha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the last day guys. You have until 11:49 PM tonight to get your work in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Woo lets get this on!


----------

